# Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

Ran the VAGCOM today when my engine light came on. Everything is ok except I got 2 faults in the "Address 01: Engine".
17772 - Cylinder 4 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit
P1364 - 35-10 --- Intermittent
17766 - Cylinder 2 Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit
P1358 - 35-10 --- Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
Its a 2002 Jetta GLS, Automatic. Been running 89 fuel and Valvoline Synthetic since around 10k now im at 39k on the clock.
I havent seen this code nor has my friend who helpped me with the scan. Any thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit (Supplicium)*

you probably have a AVH eng. code. there is a TSB for this, we install a 1 wire ground overlay harness to correct. I rec. take to the dealer since it's warranty, as long as the sell date has not exceeded 4 YR. I/M me your vin and I can check.


----------



## mhunter1 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit (dana vw tech)*

Hi,
I have the same problem with all 4 cyl (same codes)
Can you please to indicate more exactly about about this TSB.
The ground wire between ...?
I have AZG eng. code
Thanks in advance


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit (mhunter1)*

Anyone figure out what the fix is without taking it to a dealer. My wagon has 130000 miles on it (slightly above warrenty miles) 
Is it just a ground overlay from the ignition coil on a AVH 2slow to the ground lug underneath the battery? if so how was this done?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit (GoonersRedWagon)*

The dealer repair is performed with all proper wiring, seals, and tools!
no existing wiring is cut or spliced into.
no wiring is ever soldered 
the short version of repair is:
remove battery and battery tray
remove any other components to allow access for repairs
remove terminal #1 from coil connector (6 pin "D" shaped)
-numbers are under cover /backside
- purple lock needs to be released
- proper wire release tool is recommended
Install new wire and seal into that terminal of connector
-000 979 225 & 000 979 230 are wires
-111 971 940 A & 357 972 741 B are seal and butt
route to ground stud under battery tray
clean any rust / corrosion from existing ground before reassemble
check / clean main battery ground to body condition as well


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit (dana vw tech)*

Alright heres the deal I drive a 2002 Jetta wagon with an engine code AVH. The thing have close to 130000 miles on it. Recently I did a timing belt - Water pump -etc change to it. The factory pump looked really good if anyone really wants to know ( i have pix to prove it). The thermostat went bad tho and I had a couple of heat issues for a couple of days.
The week after I drove it though I started to notice a leak coming from the drivers side (Yup Drivers side coolant flange cracked- got pix to prove that one too)
So that weekend on a rainy day while the wagon was parked over a sewer drain, i go to start it up and the motor was misfiring like crazy. so I decide just to wait until its a drier day to see if I can start if the rain was causing a problem
lo and behold, the thing starts right up on a bright sunny cold day . GREAT! Drive it into my garage and pop the hood. I was going to change my spark plugs and wires anyways ( I wanted to do this when I did the timing belt change but didn't get the parts till late). Also now I have to do the coolant flange anyways. Its at this point I check the codes and sure enough misfire cyl1 and cyl 2 (those are the only two reporting misfires)
So Next I swap out
1. Ignition Coil pack
2. Ignition wires
3. Spark Plugs
4. Drivers side coolant flange
5. Clip on the Vag
6. Clear the codes
7. Turn on the ignition

and....
I get
====
4 Faults Found
17763 Cylinder 1 Ignition Circuit: Open Circut
P1355 -35-00

17769 Cylinder 3 Ignition Circuit: Open Circut
P1361 -35-00
17772 Cylinder 4 Ignition Circuit: Open Circut
P1364 -35-00
17766 Cylinder 2 Ignition Circuit: Open Circut
P1358 -35-00

So Now I have an electrical problem and I am hoping someone can help
Dana Tech from PA has graciously offered up some help but when I rerouted the ground It did not do the trick. although I didn't clear the codes again either. Anyways I am hoping someone out there has any suggestions to help fix the problem.
TIA


----------



## GoonersRedWagon (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit (dana vw tech)*

Alright.. so far I stuck in the OLD coil pack and no electrical issues..
The Wagon Likey OEM products I suppose








All in a day to save some money and I get screwed .. oh well. We'll see how she runs in the next few days.


----------



## The_Mailman (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Ignition Circuit: Open Circuit (GoonersRedWagon)*

Hi,
I have a 2000 Audi A6 and a week ago it started misfiring terribly. I checked the code and it read 
P0300 - Multiple Random Misfires.
I'm the second owner on the vehicle, and it has 112K miles on it, so I changed the spark plugs. 
After changing them it came up with several new codes:
P0300 - Multiple Random Misfire
P1355 - Cyl. 1 ignition Circuit Open Circuit
P1358 - Cyl. 2 ignition Circuit Open Circuit
P1361 - Cyl. 3 ignition Circuit Open Circuit
I have not yet replaced the CoilPacks; however, that is the next step for today/tomorrow. 
Do you think that is an appropriate next step, or is there anything else I should do as well?


----------

